

Making Architecture Work in Microservice Organizations - lappple
http://tech.gilt.com/post/102628539834/making-architecture-work-in-microservice-organizations

======
chatmasta
Microservice architecture seems like the most common sense architecture
possible. There are very few reasons _not_ to employ it. LinkedIn and Amazon
both rely havily on a microservice architecture (LinkedIn with the additional
emphasis on Kafka as a central event stream), and those two companies are
extremely well positioned because of it. Microservices greatly increase
flexibility of the architecture, reduce dependencies, and allow bizdev to move
faster. Honestly, complete no-brainer all around.

One piece conspicuously missing from the literature on microservice
architectures is a critical one: How do you emulate the architecture on local
dev machines? Docker is obviously a big step forward in this regard, but the
tooling around local MSA is still developing.

I would love to read about how companies are solving the problem of emulating
MSA in the local dev environment.

